# I need help with deku tree



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

Please, how do I break the spider webs without touching them? I'm afraid of spiders! Halp!


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

We're talking about Ocarina of Time right?


----------



## Kajet (Nov 13, 2010)

Light a deku stick on fire, smack the spider's web with it.


----------



## Shico (Nov 13, 2010)

Typically you burn the webs with a deku stick lit by a torch or with Dins fire or fire arrows later on.
If I remember correctly there is a web on the floor of the Deku Tree which you have to break by getting as high up as you can and then jump down onto it, jump from too low and it just acts like a trampoline.


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

I can't burn it I forgot my deku sticks, and I tried to burn it with my lighter but I couldn't get thru the TV to halp link. help me


----------



## Rufus (Nov 13, 2010)

Use the torches!


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

Im scard of spidars and dunt wan to tuch hte webs.  Halp!!


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok i got some sticks but i broke some now I got 1 wat do i do wit it?/ btw i cant get past the vines i found im afraid of spiders


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh dear, if you're getting stuck here, I'm afraid you'll never get past the Water Temple...


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh dear, if you're getting stuck here, I'm afraid you'll never get past the Water Temple...


 I think it took me like, two retries before I realized I had to jump off that ledge onto the giant web in the middle. 

Mind you this was about four or five years ago when this happened and I hate the Water Temple.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 13, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> I'm afraid of spiders


Zelda's full of them! Grow up, their not real!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2010)

This reminds me of my neighbor's sister who freaked out at a few decorative spiders whilst playing _Bloodrayne, _or something. She was 16 at the time, IIRC.


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

that deku man told me to roll when I land, should i?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 13, 2010)

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

*spoilers*
I jumped from the top floor and busted the web! Now i'm stuck in the water at caution/danger status, halp!


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 13, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=zelda%3A+ocarina+of+time+walkthrough

That link should answer all your questions.


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

That link wont work for me! I need halp!


----------



## Xenke (Nov 13, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> Halp!


 


ArcticWolf said:


> Halp!!


 


ArcticWolf said:


> halp!


 
You're in the wrong section, my boy. The Den's that way.


----------



## Joeyyy (Nov 13, 2010)

I really wish you could do this without people holding your hand.


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

i am still stuck!!11 at another spider web, i forgot my fire arrows and im out of lighter fluid. halp me plz PS will ther b anymore spiders? there is leik 2 in this room. (i am scared) oh i also healed with a 3x green herb mix so my health is fine noaw. I sincerely hope the boss isn't some sort of giant spider.... Like an armored arachnid or something.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 13, 2010)

Let's run a pool on how long it is before a mod locks this thread for the OP shitposting.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 13, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> ihalp me plz PS will ther b anymore spiders? there is leik 2 in this room. (i am scared)


There's more, loads more...


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

too many spiders here!!! im gonna leve dis dungon and try again tomorow


----------



## Xenke (Nov 13, 2010)

On a related note: I pnce beat this boss unbelievably fast. It literally took two seconds.

I was in shock.

Specially since I had amused myself by naming Link "Bitch"

"WAKE UP, BITCH!!"


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

ok i left the forst and im at hyrule field now i wanna go to somewhere else!! shud i go to lon lon ranch or sky temple?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> Like an armored arachnid or something.


Ohhh, okay. You had me going there for a second.

I could beat Zelda easily on my first playthrough 'cause uh, I would watch my brother and sister play it when I was little.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 13, 2010)

If my memory serves me correctly, isn't it impossible to go out to Hyrule Field until you rid the Great Deku Tree of it's skulltula infestation and it grants you access to the rest of the world?


----------



## Xenke (Nov 13, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, isn't it impossible to go out to Hyrule Field until you rid the Great Deku Tree of it's skulltula infestation and it grants you access to the rest of the world?


 
Mhmm.


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

Itz esy to get thar if u go intu the forest then go left and jump from platform to platform onto a bridge then you get there


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 13, 2010)

OP, I believe the site you want to ask about this is 4chan.org


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

Okai so ah went to the sky temple nd im lost can someone tell me ware to go plz???


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

So i tried jumping across a gap but fell down from the sky temple I fell for a while and thought i was about to die but luckily i had a parachute so i landed safely but i landed near a bunch of spidarz!!! Wut do i do. HALP!


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, isn't it impossible to go out to Hyrule Field until you rid the Great Deku Tree of it's skulltula infestation and it grants you access to the rest of the world?


 Umm, yea.


----------



## Jude (Nov 13, 2010)

lol, trolled. Look at his earlier posts.


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

Ill play againtomoro after I get my game disc to work. I poured shake and bake all over it and now it's messed up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> Ill play againtomoro after I get my game disc to work. I poured shake and bake all over it and now it's messed up.


----------



## slydude851 (Nov 13, 2010)

Dang, this is from Ocarina of Time.  I can provide help for the Wind Waker dungeon but not that one...  Managed to go through the dungeon without help on the second playthrough of the game.  And it took less than 30 minutes to complete!


----------



## Xenke (Nov 13, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> lol, trolled. Look at his earlier posts.


 
No, really? I though he was fo' real. :V

Pretty sub-par though. When did poorly feigned idiocy become passable for trolling?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow this thread makes me want to play OoT again, even though Majora's Mask was clearly the superior game. :V


----------



## Rufus (Nov 13, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> Ill play againtomoro after I get my game disc to work.


I have OOT on a collectors disc (with MM, zelda 1 and 2) for gamecube, It came with my console bundle. So this could be true.


----------



## Jude (Nov 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> No, really? I though he was fo' real. :V
> 
> Pretty sub-par though. When did poorly feigned idiocy become passable for trolling?


 
Well, some people were responding with semi-serious answers, so...

also, agreed.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't you have to burn the webs?


----------



## Shico (Nov 13, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> I'm afraid of spiders! Halp!


 
Gonna hate the boss then, OoT was my first video game ever, and I was still just a kid, and when the boss came down off the ceiling I had to pause the game and scream for a second and calm down before I fought it, I REALLY did not want to tackle that thing and I was freaked out and died several times before beating it.
    Now I can kill it in a matter of seconds without it ever touching me...but oh how I wish I could relive the days when a giant bug in a video game could make me freak out at the sheer thought of trying to fight it...

Oh and as others have mentioned: I agree, I hate the water temple.


----------

